

F# for game development - rlmw
http://sharp-gamedev.blogspot.com/

======
wccrawford
"I ported the code and project files to XNA 4.0 and F# 2.0, but I have not
tested the binaries. Chances are, they do not work yet."

Then you haven't ported it. You've started, but you haven't finished.

------
ct
Why F#? I'm starting to learn F# but didn't know of any benefits for game dev?

